# Logo Contest Voting: Round 1, Group 1



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Vote for one entry in this Group. Vote again for an entry in Group 2 (located in another thread). Each entry has been placed on a section of the forum background like the area where the current logo sits, so you can get an idea what the logo will look like if it wins. Voting will run for 7 days.

Entry #19













Entry #7













Entry #14













Entry #12













Entry #2













Entry #17













Entry #9













Entry #4













Entry #6


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

<bump> so it's up with the other logo voting thread. 8)


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

9 is so pretty!  Of course all the others are too!


----------



## rawhawk (Feb 9, 2005)

*voting*

I voted for number #7 I think?????


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

This one will also be locked until further notice so as not to give an unfair advantage to the ones in this group.

Sorry folks.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Unlocked -- as well as the other thread.

If it isn't kept civil, warnings will be issued to all involved users.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I voted entry 7, although it was hard because all of them are really GREAT


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

<bump> so the voting threads are together


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Round 1 is closed.


----------

